# Keith Richards working on memoir



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rolling Stone Keith Richards is working on a memoir, the object of a multimillion-dollar bidding war that will be published by Little, Brown and Company in 2010. 

More...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He better talk alot about guitars! And there better be pictures we haven't seen before...of guitars.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the title of the book will be, "My Life, and what I can't remember".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will it be written in English or Keef ???


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

I certainly think the fact checker would have his/her hands full on this project....


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Kidding aside, it aught to be a great book. Keef IS rock and roll, he has seen and done it ALL. He could probably fill two or three books with the stuff he can still remember! Stones


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...this goes straight to the top of my wish list!

-dh


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)




----------

